# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  νεος κοσμος ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ

## cisc

Βασηκα καλησπερα,ειμαι νεο μελος απο νεο κοσμο με ονομα κομβου : DEEPBLUE (#1632 :: .

Καθοτι νεος στο ολο θεμα του AWMN θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας σχετικα με καποιες απορειες που εχω..

Η βασικη απορεια ειναι πως θα συνδεθω με καποιον απο εσας γενικοτερα..

Θα ξεκινησω λεγοντας σας τις κινησεις που εχω κανει εως τωρα..

Αρχικα εχω κανει εγγραφη στο awmn.net οπως και στην wind εξου και το ονομα του κομβου (DEEPBLUE (#1632 :: ),εχω σηκωσει στην wind τις απαραιτητες φωτογραφιες με την οπτικη του κομβου..οπως επισης εχω προσδιορισει την ακριβη μου θεση στον χαρτη στην wind.

Απο αποψη εξοπλισμου κατι σχετικα απλο για αρχη..δηλαδη καρτα δυκτιου PCI WiFi (TP LINK TL WN 651 G) με chipset ATHEROS 5211,υποστηριζει λειτουργιες 802.11 b/g SUPER G 108MBPS και EXTENDED RANGE,αρχικα νομιζω πως μας καλυπτει στην λειτουργια b,δεν χρησιμοποιω την εργοστασιακη κεραια,εχω παρει αλλη παλι TP LINK (TL-ANT 2409A) με 9dbi gain και ειναι κατευθυντικη..την εχω στησει στην ταρατσα δηλαδη σε υψος 25 μετρων περιπου απο το εδαφος με το προσωπο να κοιταει προς τον λυκαβητο και τα βορεια προαστεια για αυτο και πιανω πολυ καλα με σημα 92% τον κομβο "tzortzis AWMN 8949" με τον οποιο ειμαστε σε αποσταση 3.061 μετρων και εχουμε οπτικη επαφη..ετσι λοιπον ηρθα σε επαφη με τον "tzortzi" και αφου τα ειπαμε λιγακι μου λεει δοκιμασε να συνδεθεις και λογικα το AP θα σου δωσει IP ..ετσι και δοκιμασα να συνδεθω..με την διαφορα οτι συνδεομε κανονικα..παραμενει η συνδεση για καποια δευτερολεπτα ανοιχτη..αλλα χωρις να μου δινει IP..οποτε η καρτα αυτοματος αποσυνδεετε και προσπαθει παλι..και αυτο γινετε συνεχια..!

Μηπως κανω κατι λαθος? ειναι ρυθμισμενη να περνει διευθυνσεις IP και DNS αυτοματα απο το AP..

Εναλακτικα αλλοι κομβοι που πιανω στην περιοχη ειναι ο "AWMN -434" και "AWMN - 4342 verano" ιδιως στην περιπτωση του δευτερου,εαν στρεψω την κεραια λιγο πιο αριστερα δηλαδη να κοιταει προς Μακρυγιαννη πιανω τον "4342 verano" με σημα 80% περιπου..
Και τελος ειμαι πολυ κοντα με τον κομβο "AWMN - 11350" στο κουκακι..σχεδον 300 μετρα αποσταση..αλλα λογω του οτι μεταξυ μας υπαρχουν αρκετα κτηρια οπως το ξενοδοχειο INTERCONTINENTAL και καποιες πολυκατοικιες τον πιανω με μολις 65 - 70% σημα..

Ετσι θα επιστρεψω στο αρχικο μου ερωτημα..τι αλλο ισως πρεπει να κανω προκειμενου να συνδεθω στο δυκτιο..? Μηπως πρεπει να κανω αιτηση για αποδοση διυθυνσης IP C class και DNS..?

Εαν μπορει καποιος ας με καθοδηγησει καπως καθοτι εχω μπλεχτει λιγακι..

Ευχαρηστω εκ των προτερων.
Γιωργος.

----------


## JollyRoger

η κεραία με τα 9db στα 3χλμ, δεν είναι και πολύ σόι...

ίσως να μην σε "ακούει" ο κόμβος που προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς, γιαυτό και να μη σου δίνει ip...

ίσως αν δοκίμαζες με πιάτο/feeder να είχες καλύτερα αποτελέσματα...


το πολύ καλό σήμα που λες, είναι πως τον "ακούς" εσύ, ειδικά αν έχει τσίτα ισχύ, μπορεί να τον πιάνεις καμπάνα...

για να γίνει δουλειά όμως δεν αρκεί, πρέπει να σ'ακούει κι εκείνος...


σίγουρα ο πιο αρμόδιος να σε βοηθήσει πάντως είναι ο ίδιος ο κομβούχος που προσπαθείς να συνδεθείς... που έχει και εικόνα τι γίνεται απο πλευράς του...

----------


## fengi1

> ..? Μηπως πρεπει να κανω αιτηση για αποδοση διυθυνσης IP C class και DNS..?
> .


Οχι μη το κανεις αυτο . καμμια σχεση.
Αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι σε τι εχει βαλει την pci wifi καρτα. Μεταξυ καρτας και κεραιας ποσο μετρα καλωδιο εχεις και τι. ( κατι γραφεις για 25 μετρα απο το εδαφος ).

Οτι σου λεει ο JR. ή δε σε ακουει ο κομβος καλα ή δεν δείνει auto IP. Μιλα μαζι του.

----------


## acoul

Γειά σου Γιώργο και καλωσήρθες στο ελύθερο, ασύρματο και γρήγορο δίκτυο.

δεν σου απάντησα στο mail μια και με τρέχει το git και κάτι άλλα που παίζω αυτό το καιρό. θα σου πρότεινα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο πως ξεκίνησε ο κόμβος tzortzis #8949. ήθελε να ξεκινήσει σαν πελάτης όπως εσύ, αλλά τελικά έγινε κόμβος κορμού. ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ.

μπορεί το δίκτυο να δείχνει μεγάλο και απρόσωπο, αλλά οι πραγματικοί παίχτες που το στηρίζουν και του δίνουν πνοή είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα. εύχομαι να γίνεις και εσύ κάποια στιγμή ένας από αυτούς  :: 

οι περισσότεροι θα σου πουν ότι το δίκτυο του AWMN είναι μοναδικό γιατί είναι ότι πιο γρήγορο. εγώ θα το έθετα ότι είναι μοναδικό γιατί είναι ότι πιο ελεύθερο !!

----------


## cisc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cisc
> 
> ..? Μηπως πρεπει να κανω αιτηση για αποδοση διυθυνσης IP C class και DNS..?
> .
> 
> 
> Οχι μη το κανεις αυτο . καμμια σχεση.
> Αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι σε τι εχει βαλει την pci wifi καρτα. Μεταξυ καρτας και κεραιας ποσο μετρα καλωδιο εχεις και τι. ( κατι γραφεις για 25 μετρα απο το εδαφος ).
> 
> Οτι σου λεει ο JR. ή δε σε ακουει ο κομβος καλα ή δεν δείνει auto IP. Μιλα μαζι του.


Καλησπερα και παλι..!
Ευχαρηστω για τις απαντησειες σας..
Τωρα για να απαντησω σε αυτο που ρωτας fengi1 το πως δηλαδη ειναι συνδεδεμενα..
Εχουν ως εξης..: φυσικα η καρτα στον υπολογιστη στο σπιτι..απο την εξοδο της καρτας ξεκιναει το καλωδιο μηκους 25 μετρων (LOW LOSS 200) το οποιο φτανει στην κεραια στην ταρατσα..ενδιαμεσα δεν υπαρχει καποιος ενισχυτης..ειναι απλος η ταση εξοδου της καρτας..δηλαδη απο οσο αναφερει το προγραμμα της..45mw πραγμα που μου φαινετε λιγο δυσολο καθοτι ειναι πολυ λιγο..ωστοσο απο οσο εχω δοκιμασει να συνδεθω εδω γυρω σε αλλα ελευθερα AP's η ταση εξοδου παραμενει η ιδια..πραγμα που με κανει να πιστεβω πως Η η καρτα η το λογισμικο της δεν αναφερουν σωστα την ταση εξοδου..καθοτι την στιγμη που εχει "auto-sensing" θα επρεπε απο μονη της να αναπροσαρμοζει την ταση εξοδου..αναλογως το ποσο κοντα η μακρια ειναι ο δεκτης..!
Αοληθεια γνωριζετε ισως καποιο προγραμματακι..που θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει..? Δηλαδη να σου δινει την δυνατοτητα να παιξεις με την ισχυ εξοδου..

Τωρα οσο για το αν με ακουει ο κομβος η οχι..λογικα οπως το σκεφτομαι πρεπει να με ακουει..πρωτον γιατι δεν υπαρχει καποιο φυσικο η τεχνητο εμποδιο μεταξυ μας..αλλα κυριως λογο του οτι εχω σκαναρει πολλες φορες και με το "netstumler" και ως γνωστον το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει σε "passive mode" δηλαδη να ακουει μονο οπως καλιστα κανει το kismet..,λειτουργει δυναμικα..αρα στελνει ενα πακετο και περιμενει τις απαντησεις των AP's ..σε αυτην την περιπτωση αν το σημα μου δεν φτανει στον 8949 τοτε πως μου απανταει..και τον εμφανιζει το netstumbler..? Ναι μεν γνωριζω πως τα chipset της ATHEROS ειναι απο τα λιγα σχετικα που υποστηριζουν το passive mode οποτε και μπορει να ακουει μονο..αλλα την στιγμη που το netstumbler δεν..τοτε λογικα οταν τρεχει το προγραμμα λειτουργει αναγκαστικα δυναμικα..Η τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω..εαν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με..!

----------


## cisc

> Γειά σου Γιώργο και καλωσήρθες στο ελύθερο, ασύρματο και γρήγορο δίκτυο.
> 
> δεν σου απάντησα στο mail μια και με τρέχει το git και κάτι άλλα που παίζω αυτό το καιρό. θα σου πρότεινα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο πως ξεκίνησε ο κόμβος tzortzis #8949. ήθελε να ξεκινήσει σαν πελάτης όπως εσύ, αλλά τελικά έγινε κόμβος κορμού. ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ.
> 
> μπορεί το δίκτυο να δείχνει μεγάλο και απρόσωπο, αλλά οι πραγματικοί παίχτες που το στηρίζουν και του δίνουν πνοή είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα. εύχομαι να γίνεις και εσύ κάποια στιγμή ένας από αυτούς 
> 
> οι περισσότεροι θα σου πουν ότι το δίκτυο του AWMN είναι μοναδικό γιατί είναι ότι πιο γρήγορο. εγώ θα το έθετα ότι είναι μοναδικό γιατί είναι ότι πιο ελεύθερο !!


Καλησπερα και σε εσενα φιλε..και καλος σας βρηκα..!  ::  

Για να σου πω την αληθεια εδω και πολυ καιρο ψηνομαστε με ενα φιλο να ανεβασουμε ενα PC στην ταρατσα και να κανουμε πληρες κομβο..!
Ο λογος που θελω να συνδεθω αρχικα ως πελατης ειναι να παρω μια ιδεα..του ολου θεματος..δεν ηρθα ουτε για internet ουτε για το αν ειναι γρηγορο..αποφασισα να ασχοληθω καθοτι το ολο θεμα της ασυρματης δυκτιωσης ειναι κατι που με τραβαει ιδιαιτερα..και επισης καθοτι μου αρεσει να γνωριζω αλλους με τα ιδια ενδιαφεροντα και τα σχετικα..
Τωρα για να σου πω την αληθεια ψηνομαι ιδιαιτερα για πληρες κομβο..και μιας και τυγχανει να ειμαι διαχειριστης της πολυκατοικιας..δεν χρειαζομαι την εγκριση καποιου αλλου για να το κανω..ουτως η αλλος ειναι απλως μια κεραια ακομα..στις τοσες που υπαρχουν..! Θα μπορουσα καλυστα να ανεβασω ενα PC στο κλιμακοστασιο του ανελκυστηρα..να φερω την ΔΕΗ να μου τραβηξει μια ξεχωριστη παροχη ρευματος..για να μην λενε οι ενοικοι οτι τους επιβαρυνουμε κιολας..και απο εκει να φυγουν τα καλωδια για τις κεραιες..αλλα θα χρειαστω την βοηθεια σας σχετικα με το τι πρεπει να επιλεξω απο πλευρας hardware..!
Ασε να μπω για κανα δυο μερες ως πελατης..και μετα επηδει ψηνομαι ιδιαιτερως..λεω να προχωρησουμε παρακατω..ουτως η αλλος αν δειτε τις φωτογραφιες στην wind βλεπω ολη την αθηνα απο εδω..απο τη μια βλεπω το αιγαλεω απο την αλλη τον υμητο την πεντελη και την παρνηθα χωρις φυσικα η τεχνητα εμποδια ενδιαμεσα..οποτε και πιστευω πως ενας κομβος εδω θα ηταν πολυ χρησιμος..!!

Οπως και να εχει θα παρω ενα τηλ τον "tzortzi" αμα ειναι τωρα να δω αν με βλεπει..και βλεπουμε..!!

Να εισται καλα!
Γιωργος.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από cisc
> 
> ...


καλωδιο μηκους 25 μετρων (LOW LOSS 200) 
file τα μετρα που εχεις ειναι τραγικα πολλα , καλυτερη λυση ειναι να παρεις ενα πιατακι και ενα φιντερ στα 2.4 να συνδεθεις ομορφα και ωραια και με οσο δυνατον λιγοτερη ισχυ , εκτος οτι θα εχεις καλυτερο σημα σαφως και θα εχεις δυνατοτητα να στοχευσεις καλυτερα .ο εξοπλισμος κοστιζει λιγο παραπανω απο τα 100 ευρο και ετσι θα μπορεις να συνδεθεις σωστα σε καποιο ΑΡ ( κατα προτιμηση κοντινο σου ) , εκτος απο τα παραπανω που σου ειπαν τα παιδια οτι παιζει να μην σε ακουει ο κομβος και να σου δινει ιρ , μπορει και το ΑΡ που πας να συνδεθεις να μην εχει ενεργο το dhcp και ετσι να μην μπορεις να παρεις ip , το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να μιλησεις με τον κομβουχο που προσπαθεις να συνδεθεις και να σε κατατοπηση για το τι πρεπει να κανεις . για οποιαδηποτε αλλη απορια εχεις εδω ειμαστε εμεις....

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Γειά σου Γιώργο και καλωσήρθες στο ελύθερο, ασύρματο και γρήγορο δίκτυο.
> 
> δεν σου απάντησα στο mail μια και με τρέχει το git και κάτι άλλα που παίζω αυτό το καιρό. θα σου πρότεινα να ρίξεις μια ματιά στο πως ξεκίνησε ο κόμβος tzortzis #8949. ήθελε να ξεκινήσει σαν πελάτης όπως εσύ, αλλά τελικά έγινε κόμβος κορμού. ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ.
> 
> μπορεί το δίκτυο να δείχνει μεγάλο και απρόσωπο, αλλά οι πραγματικοί παίχτες που το στηρίζουν και του δίνουν πνοή είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα. εύχομαι να γίνεις και εσύ κάποια στιγμή ένας από αυτούς 
> 
> οι περισσότεροι θα σου πουν ότι το δίκτυο του AWMN είναι μοναδικό γιατί είναι ότι πιο γρήγορο. εγώ θα το έθετα ότι είναι μοναδικό γιατί είναι ότι πιο ελεύθερο !!
> ...


βαλε ενα royterboard 433ah , ουτε ΔΕΗ , ουτε 220 στη ταρατσα , ευκολες , γρηγορες , σωστες δουλειες . Εαν εχεις σκοπο για κομβος ΜΗΝ δωσεις λεφτα για πελατης ( ειναι χαμενα λεφτα ) .

----------


## acoul

Γιώργο, ψάξε στο forum, έχει όση πληροφορία χρειαστείς. καταστήματα όπως: linkshop.gr, aerial.net, wirelesslan.gr και priveshop.gr δες για το bullet της ubiquiti και για grid κεραία 24/28dbi 

από την ταράτσα δεν κατεβάζουμε ποτέ καλώδιο κεραίας. κατεβάζουμε το καλώδιο του lan. πρέπει να αφιερώσεις χρόνο και ψάξιμο. αυτή είναι η βασική διαφορά του awmn από το adsl  ::

----------


## papashark

> Γιώργο, ψάξε στο forum, έχει όση πληροφορία χρειαστείς. καταστήματα όπως: linkshop.gr, aerial.net, wirelesslan.gr και priveshop.gr δ*ες για το bullet της ubiquiti και για grid κεραία 24/28dbi*  
> 
> από την ταράτσα δεν κατεβάζουμε ποτέ καλώδιο κεραίας. κατεβάζουμε το καλώδιο του lan. πρέπει να αφιερώσεις χρόνο και ψάξιμο. αυτή είναι η βασική διαφορά του awmn από το adsl


Και η ΕΙRP στα κάγκελα.....

Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι απλά θέμα βλακείας ή ..... βλακείας !

----------


## geosid

nai μεν ειμαστε οικολογοι αλλα και τα 24 db για να ψηνουμε περιστερια ειναι οτι πρεπει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> nai μεν ειμαστε οικολογοι αλλα και τα 24 db για να ψηνουμε περιστερια ειναι οτι πρεπει


Ποια 24 ?

Εδώ μιλάμε για 34 ή 38 ......

----------


## cisc

> Γιώργο, ψάξε στο forum, έχει όση πληροφορία χρειαστείς. καταστήματα όπως: linkshop.gr, aerial.net, wirelesslan.gr και priveshop.gr δες για το bullet της ubiquiti και για grid κεραία 24/28dbi 
> 
> από την ταράτσα δεν κατεβάζουμε ποτέ καλώδιο κεραίας. κατεβάζουμε το καλώδιο του lan. πρέπει να αφιερώσεις χρόνο και ψάξιμο. αυτή είναι η βασική διαφορά του awmn από το adsl


thanx και παλι για τις απαντησεις..οσο για το καλωδιο που λες οτι δεν κατεβαζουμε ποτε καλωδιο και τα σχετικα..ναι το ξερω..τρυγιρναω εδω και μηνες στο forum απλως δεν εχω γραψει τιποτα..ειχα δει σε ενα ποστ του papashark που ελεγε οχι καλωδια και ενισχυτες αλλα ενα routerbord στην κεραια και τροφοδοσια με POE ..αυτο το διαβασα 2 ημερες πριν παραγγειλω το καλωδιο..αλλα λογω του οτι μου φανηκε καπως μπερδεμενο για αρχη..ετσι και παρηγγειλα το καλωδιο..ναι μεν εψαξα αρκετα στο internet για το POE καθοτι δεν ηξερα και τι ειναι..αλλα και παλι μου φανηκε μπερδεμενο..οποτε και το εκανα ετσι..και για δοκιμη αν το θες..ο τροπος που το υπολογισα ειναι ο εξης απλος..αρχικα τα καλωδια ειναι της linksys η οποια λεει οτι εχουν απωλεια 6db ανα 10 μετρα..αρα 2 χ 10 = 20 μετρα δηλαδη 12db μειον..συν 3db απο το 5μετρο = 15db μειον.. και εχουμε και λεμε..19db βγαζει η καρτα..συν 9db απο την κεραια =28db - 15 = 13db στην τελικη..αρα χανουμε 5 db στην πραξη..και επιδει δεν μου φανηκε μεγαλο το χασιμο..ειπα να δοκιμασω..και για να πω την αληθεια περιμενα οτι δεν θα πιανω τιποτα καπως ετσι το εβλεπα..παρ'ολα αυτα ομως εχω μηνει εκπληκτος με το αποτελεσμα..σιγουρα οχι οτι καλυτερο..αλλα ουτε και χαλια οπως το περιμενα..
Βεβαια θα ηθελα να προσθεσω πως εξαιρετικη δουλεια κανει σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις και το EXTENDED RANGE συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της ATHEROS και αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που το εχω ενεργο..
Παρακατω παραθετω μια εικονα απο ενα συντομο scan .. :

----------


## papashark

Το ζήτημα δεν είναι τι χάνεις στην εκπομπή σου, αλλά τι χάνεις στην λήψη.

Το "μυστικό" που στο awmn κάνουμε λινκς χιλιομέτρων με εξοπλισμό σχεδιασμένο για λινκ 100-200 μέτρων είναι εκεί ακριβώς. Ενισχύουμε την λήψη όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο μπορούμε με μεγάλες κεραίες, προσπαθώντας παράλληλα να κρατάμε χαμηλά την εκπομπή μας ώστε αφενός να μην ξεπερνάμε το νόμιμο όριο των 20db, αφετέρου και σημαντικότερο να μην "μολύνουμε" τον αέρα με άχρηστο σήμα.

Ετσι εσύ με τα 15db απώλεια, πιάνεις τον 8949 που προφανώς είναι κοντά σου με 19db σήμα (το οποίο μάλλον πρέπει να είναι snr κιόλας), ενώ άμα είχες τον πομποδέκτη κοντά στην κεραία, θα είχες 1-2db απώλειες μόνο, και τα 19db σημα μπορεί να ήταν πάνω από 30%, δίνοντας σου έτσι 100% signal quality (βέβαια θα είχες μεγαλώσει και τον θόρυβο, που αυτό είναι πρόβλημα πολλές φορές ειδικά στην Αθήνα, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση).

Πάντως για την ώρα για να παίξεις ως απλός client, μια χαρά σε βλέπω με το σήμα που πιάνεις για τον 8949. Δοκίμασε να στρέψεις την κεραία σου καλύτερα προς τα εκείνον. Κρίμα που δεν πήρες ποιο μεγάλη κεραία, θα τον έπιανες και καλύτερα, και με λιγότερο θόρυβο.

Welcome to awmn  :: 

Υ.Γ.: διόρθωσε το NodeID στο profile σου, από 18 σε 16328.

----------


## papashark

Τώρα που μπήκα στο wind, συνειδητοποίησα ότι ο 8949 είναι acoul-ο-κόμβος που φοβάμαι ότι εκπέμπει τσίτα καπελώνοντας όλο τον κόσμο.

Γι' αυτό άλλωστε τον πιάνεις με 10db παραπάνω από ότι τον 434 παρόλο που αντί για 3+ χλμ που είναι ο acoul-o-κόμβος, είναι μόνο στα 400 μέτρα από εσένα, ή από τον 4342 που είναι στα 1200 μέτρα από εσένα.

Δοκίμασε σε παρακαλώ να φορτώσεις στον υπολογιστή σου το netstumbler, για να scanάρεις με αυτό και να έχουμε ποιο σωστή μέτρηση, και φυσικά να δοκιμάσεις να στρέψεις την κεραία προς εκείνον (στον Λυκαβητό είναι)

Βέβαια μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος και η κεραία σου να κοιτάει προς τον Λυκαβητό, και γι' αυτό να τον πιάνεις πολύ παραπάνω από ότι τους υπόλοιπους, περιμένω αποτελέσματα από netstumbler και σωστό scan (γύρω γύρω την κεραία)

----------


## cisc

> Τώρα που μπήκα στο wind, συνειδητοποίησα ότι ο 8949 είναι acoul-ο-κόμβος που φοβάμαι ότι εκπέμπει τσίτα καπελώνοντας όλο τον κόσμο.
> 
> Γι' αυτό άλλωστε τον πιάνεις με 10db παραπάνω από ότι τον 434 παρόλο που αντί για 3+ χλμ που είναι ο acoul-o-κόμβος, είναι μόνο στα 400 μέτρα από εσένα, ή από τον 4342 που είναι στα 1200 μέτρα από εσένα.
> 
> Δοκίμασε σε παρακαλώ να φορτώσεις στον υπολογιστή σου το netstumbler, για να scanάρεις με αυτό και να έχουμε ποιο σωστή μέτρηση, και φυσικά να δοκιμάσεις να στρέψεις την κεραία προς εκείνον (στον Λυκαβητό είναι)
> 
> Βέβαια μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος και η κεραία σου να κοιτάει προς τον Λυκαβητό, και γι' αυτό να τον πιάνεις πολύ παραπάνω από ότι τους υπόλοιπους, περιμένω αποτελέσματα από netstumbler και σωστό scan (γύρω γύρω την κεραία)



Περιεκτικοτατος οπως παντα στις δημοσιευσεις σου..!

Λοιπον ελεγξα ολα αυτα που μου ειπες..ναι μεν αν ειχα τον δεκτη στην ταρατσα θα ηταν καλυτερα αλλα οπως ειπα ημουν ενθουσιασμενος με το ολο θεμα..(ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΝΩ) και ετσι θελησα να το κανω με τον ταχυτερο τροπο..γιατι απλα ηθελα να συνδεθω μαζι σας το ταχυτερον δυνατον..(ασχετος των απολειων..)!
Οσον αφορα για την κεραια..(καθως παντα ημουν "λεπτολογος") δηλαδη κολαω στην λεπτομερια..!
Την εχω ρυθμισει με την βοηθεια στρατιωτικς πυξιδας ακριβειας να κοιταει ακριβως στον 8949..και μαλλον αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που πιανω τον 4342 τον 434 και τον 11350 λιγοτερο..μιας και η κεραια ειναι κατευθυντικη..αλλα οπως και να εχει μιας και αναμεσα μας (16328 και 11350) υπαρχουν αρκετα καποια κτηρια και κατα πανω του που την γυρισα δεν επιασα πανω απο 75%.. καθοτι μεσολαβουν το intercontinental, η τραπεζα πειραιως και 2 πολυκατοικιες..!!
Οσον αφορα το netstumbler ειχα ξανασκαναρει με αυτο αλλα και τον wireshark αρκετες φορες..ετσι μολις ξανασκαναρα με το netstumbler πριν λιγο και σου παραθετω παρακατω καποιες εικονες..η πρωτη εχει τις ρυθμισεις της καρτας..,η δευτερη το τι πιανει γενικα το netstumbler, η τριτη αποικονιζει την δραστηριοτητα του 8949 επι 10 λεπτα..και η τελευταια ειναι τα αποτελεσματα του wi-scan με εμφαση στον 8949..

PS: Ελπιζω να βγουν με την σειρα που τις εξηγω..!

----------


## papashark

οκ, αν είχες την κεραία προς τον 8949 και τον πιάνεις με όσο λες, τότε δεν εκπέμπει παλαβά, και ζητώ συγγνώμη για την ατυχή δάγκα.

Θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις μήπως βλέπεις και κανέναν από τους ποιο κοντινούς με ακόμα περισσότερο σήμα, στρέφοντας την κεραία σου προς αυτούς.

Από ότι βλέπεις από τα αποτελέσματα, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά ασύρματα δίκτυα στους 2.4 στην περιοχή σου (όπως και σε όλη την Αθήνα), γεγονός που δημιουργεί θόρυβο και κάνοντας όχι εύκολη την επιθυμητή ραδιοζεύξη σου.

Αν δεν πιάσεις κανένα από τους ποιο κοντινούς με καλύτερο σήμα, απλά δοκίμασε να συνδεθής στον 8949. (βλέπεις αυτό το ασύρματο δίκτυο που πιάνεις με σχεδόν το ίδιο σήμα με τον 8949 στο ίδιο ακριβώς κανάλι, μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα).

----------


## cisc

Απο οσο ελεγξα αυτος ο κοντινος μου που λες που εχει σχεδον το ιδιο σημα με τον 8949..προσπαθησα να μπω στο router του..και απο οσο ειδα ειναι παρανομος καθοτι εχει αλλαξει το firmware απο linksys σε sveasoft..με αποτελεσμα απο οτι φαινετε να το εχει γκαζοσει και εκπεμπει τσιτα..αν προσεξεις το SSID του ειναι [email protected] ετσι του στηλαμε ενα mail με ενα φιλο προκειμενου να δουμε τι παιζει..και η απαντηση ηταν..: ισχυριζεται οτι ειναι τεχνικος της forthnet και εχει μια γραμμη σπιτι του για εκεινον και αλλη μια που του την παρεχει δωρεαν η εταιρια..στην οποια εχει ανοιχτη την κεραια..προκειμενου να παρει και κανας αλλος internet..!! Ναι μεν συμφωνω με την σκεψη του σκεφτεται και τους αλλους..αλλα δημιουργει πολυ θορυβο..και ειναι στην απεναντι πολυκατοικια απο οσο ξερω..βεβαια δεν ξερω ποιος απο ολους ειναι..? Ετσι ψαχνω να βρω κανα προγγραματακι η κανα site με κωδικους για linksys και sveasoft μηπως και μπορεσω να μπω στο router του να ριξω την ισχυ η να του αλλαξω καναλι..θα μου πεις ειμαι παρανομος..ειμαι..αλλα και αυτος το ιδιο απο οσο φαινετε..και μου δημιουργει και προβλημα..και αν το θες και αλλιως "ψηνει" και ολη την γειτονια εν αγνοια του κοσμου..!
Κριμα να μην εχει ON ..εκει μπαινεις πανευκολα.. ::  ..!!

----------

